# Extreme Birdhouses



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi everyone . It has been a very busy past few months around here . I have built 38 birdhouses since Christmas Eve . 
Here are a few updated pics . I also had over 50 articles come out world wide in the last 2 weeks and i have a lot more coming out in the next few months . 
Here are a few of them ! http://forum.canadianwoodworking.com/entry.php?30-Extreme-Birdhouse-Articles-(-Links-)


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Here are a few more !


----------



## no1hustler (Nov 17, 2010)

Impressive as always!


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

cranbrook2 said:


> Hi everyone . It has been a very busy past few months around here . I have built 38 birdhouses since Christmas Eve .
> Here are a few updated pics . I also had over 50 articles come out world wide in the last 2 weeks and i have a lot more coming out in the next few months .
> Here are a few of them ! http://forum.canadianwoodworking.com/entry.php?30-Extreme-Birdhouse-Articles-(-Links-)


 
Nice as alway's john. i live in florida what's that white stuff ?? del


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

I have to like these more every time. Congrats again on finding a cool niche and perfecting it! Keep em coming.


----------



## Jason. (Jan 20, 2011)

Whoa those are amazing for birdhouses excellent work! :thumbsup:


----------



## U8dust (Feb 4, 2011)

Makes me wish I was a bird. Rent free luxury Homes. Very nice work.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the very nice comments ! :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Very impressive array of styles. Your work is incredible. 












 







.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice work John.:thumbsup:


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks again guys ! I think i will do a few more western style birdhouses in the future .Maybe make my own town . :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

These look great John. When do you have the time to do all of these. Fantastic work as always. It's nice to see the Canadian flag flying on the front of the bird house. Canadians can be patriotic too. :thumbsup:
Ken


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks again Ken ! I actually have 6 more houses almost done at the same time . They go fast when i build 7 or 8 at a time . I am also retired so that helps :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

They look great John. You deserve some kind of award from the Audubon people for providing so many safe-houses for birds. I bet you've single-handedly increased the bird populations in your area measurably. :thumbsup:






.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> They look great John. You deserve some kind of award from the Audubon people for providing so many safe-houses for birds. I bet you've single-handedly increased the bird populations in your area measurably. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks TexasTimbers ! There are all kinds of birds in them now and spring must be coming because they are poking each other like crazy already :laughing:


----------



## blackemmons (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice work John!

Should be a lot of happy birds in Ontario. Eh?


----------



## Webster (Mar 6, 2009)

That's some fantastic birdhouses, and great articles John.
It's all very inspirational. :thumbsup:

Rick


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*we stand on guard for thee...*

haha all look good as usual and i too love the canadian flag up there. apparently im "of canadian decent"?!?! few family members there.

ok 1 question...i thought all canadians loved hockey...i've met a bunch and not one of them was into it. i eat, sleep, breathe, poop ice hockey! must be the decent in me haha. i still need to get to the HOF...toronto right?

GO PENS!!!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks Rick and Jason for the very nice comments ! :thumbsup:


----------

